# Timi the Desert Tortoise



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cool tortoise. Does he try to pick her up?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
We don't let Nugget in her enclosure because tortoises potentially carry salmonella and he might lick her. (We wash our hands after touching anything in her area). But, he loves to watch her! Since Nugget isn't very good at catching rabbits, quail, and lizards she is the one animal that he might actually be able to outrun.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Cute! All my tortoises do is sunbath and eat!


----------

